# PHQ-2 and PHQ-9



## Lynnedoescoding (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm looking for the official rules on billing for these depression assessments.
Does one bill for the PHQ-2 and if so what cpt code is used? 
We currently only bill for the PHQ-9 assessment with cpt code 96127.
Thanks for input,
Lynne Bukovskey
Dover Pediatrics


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 13, 2017)

PHQ-2 is not billable. It takes a few seconds to do so will never get close to the minimum 8 minutes into the 15 min needed to report a code.


----------



## denise.zalusky@providence (Feb 8, 2022)

Hello! CPT 96127 is not a time based code like other assessments are, meeting the minimum time for coding time based assessments would not apply. My experience is most providers/organizations do not bill the PHQ2/PHQ2A unless it leads to further assessment using the PHQ9 (based on results PHQ2-PHQ2A), then they bill the 96127 for the PHQ9.


----------

